# RIP Gizmo XX



## Rachel77 (Apr 12, 2012)

:sad:I decided to join this site as I hope my message helps other new beardie owners. I brought my first beardie nearly 6 weeks ago and was informed by my local pet store that walnut grit would be fine. Gizmo was only about 2 months old when we noticed he became very lethargic and wouldn't eat, as this was over the Easter holiday I was struggling to find a Vet to treat him. Unfortunately by the time I could get him seen it was too late and I know the substrate had been the cause because when I found Gizmo he had regurgitated it, not a nice sight. Please do not make the same mistake we did, listen to your instinct any loose substrate is going to cause problems and pet stores should not be recommending it. Gizmo's life was cut short and even in the 6 weeks we had him, he had his own little personality and was already one of the family. He will be sadly missed RIP Gizmo XX


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss. You must have been devasted . You sometimes don't realise how attached you are to an animal until they are gone. At least he's no longer in pain and what happened to him may educate others on the danger of loose substrate.


----------



## Rachel77 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for your response, it means a lot. I wish pet stores would stop recommending and selling these items, it was awful to see Gizmo towards the end, however if we can help people who read these forums, what happened to Gizmo will not have happened in vain. We have since been to an excellent reptile shop and brought home a healthy, greedy 15 week old beardie called Scooby. He will never replace Gizmo but he has a safe and happy environment an will be spoilt rotten.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry you lost Gismo, horrible way for you to start out  Best of luck with your new little beardie, hope you have lots of fun with him


----------

